# NHL Player Revived After Seizure On Bench



## Jon (Nov 25, 2005)

NHL Player Revived After Seizure On Bench
_The Associated Press_

Fear gave way to relief at Joe Louis Arena when Detroit Red Wings defenseman Jiri Fischer collapsed on the bench during a National Hockey League game and was revived after his heart stopped.

Fischer suffered a seizure Monday night, just moments after leaving the ice on a shift change following a goal by the Nashville Predators' Greg Johnson.

The arena fell silent as medical personnel rushed to the bench when the Red Wings frantically alerted officials to stop the game. CPR was administered by team physician Dr. Tony Colucci before the 25-year-old native of the Czech Republic was removed on a stretcher.

"They hooked up the auto defibrillator and shocked him," Red Wings coach Mike Babcock said.

Rest HERE - EMSresponder.com


----------



## medic03 (Nov 25, 2005)

The team announced to the crowd Monday night that Fischer had a seizure, but Red Wings coach Mike Babcock later said Fischer's heart had stopped.

On Tuesday, Colucci said the defibrillator indicated that Fischer's heart may have been experiencing ventricular tachycardia, which is a racing type of heartbeat, or ventricular fibrillation, a heart fluttering.

Both can cause death, and ventricular fibrillation is a common cause of sudden cardiac arrest.

When asked how long Fischer's heart had stopped, Colucci said: "Sometimes when you're feeling for a pulse you can't really say did it stop, or does he have a very weak, thready pulse."

-Hmmmmm........ something doesn't sound right here  <_< 
Rest of Story here


----------



## MMiz (Nov 25, 2005)

They did some big time CPR on the guy.  It looked VIOLENT.  They got some AED shocks in too.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2005)

This was televised?   :blink:


----------



## coloradoemt (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Nov 25 2005, 11:20 AM
> * This was televised?   :blink: *


 No Doubt!!! Kinda sounds to me like they are covering something...


----------



## Jon (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Nov 25 2005, 10:58 AM
> * The team announced to the crowd Monday night that Fischer had a seizure, but Red Wings coach Mike Babcock later said Fischer's heart had stopped.
> 
> On Tuesday, Colucci said the defibrillator indicated that Fischer's heart may have been experiencing ventricular tachycardia, which is a racing type of heartbeat, or ventricular fibrillation, a heart fluttering.
> ...


 V-tach is a shockable rythym, and it is possible to have a pulse with v-tach.

If the patient was unconscious/unresponsive and not breathing, but had an intermittant "weak, thready pulse" - this would PROBABLY qualify the guy for an unsyncronized defib attempt - same thing an AED does. Therefore, the AED use would make sense.

Why the guy seized, I don't know.


----------



## medic03 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Nov 25 2005, 01:28 PM
> * V-tach is a shockable rythym, and it is possible to have a pulse with v-tach.
> 
> If the patient was unconscious/unresponsive and not breathing, but had an intermittant "weak, thready pulse" - this would PROBABLY qualify the guy for an unsyncronized defib attempt - same thing an AED does. Therefore, the AED use would make sense.
> ...


"V-tach is a shockable rythym, and it is possible to have a pulse with v-tach." 
      - Really? I must have slept through class on that day....   lol, j/k 

"If the patient was unconscious/unresponsive and not breathing, but had an intermittant "weak, thready pulse" - this would PROBABLY qualify the guy for an unsyncronized defib attempt -"  
       - If the guy is in V-tach with a pulse, you cardiovert them, you don't shock them. If he's not breathing and unresponsive, he's unstable, but not "shockable." He's beyond meds to correct his problem now, he needs that lightning in the box.  If they had a monitor, hit that sync button, flag those R waves and light it up. If that trainer truely didn't feel a pulse, then I see no fault at all applying the AED and using it, but the last quote that he said that I posted made me question what they were doing.     "Colucci said: "Sometimes when you're feeling for a pulse you can't really say did it stop, or does he have a very weak, thready pulse."   That one sentence is the reason now they have people start CPR when pt is in resp arrest. There are a lot of people who misdiagnose a pulse when they are feeling for one in a potential pt in cardiac arrest. The important thing is that the player is doing well at home recovering and the staff did the best at the moment to keep him alive. I wish all arrests had this outcome with the pt joking at home 2 days later


----------



## Jon (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03+Nov 26 2005, 05:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (medic03 @ Nov 26 2005, 05:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Nov 25 2005, 01:28 PM
> * V-tach is a shockable rythym, and it is possible to have a pulse with v-tach.
> 
> If the patient was unconscious/unresponsive and not breathing, but had an intermittant "weak, thready pulse" - this would PROBABLY qualify the guy for an unsyncronized defib attempt - same thing an AED does. Therefore, the AED use would make sense.
> ...


"V-tach is a shockable rythym, and it is possible to have a pulse with v-tach." 
      - Really? I must have slept through class on that day....   lol, j/k 

"If the patient was unconscious/unresponsive and not breathing, but had an intermittant "weak, thready pulse" - this would PROBABLY qualify the guy for an unsyncronized defib attempt -"  
       - If the guy is in V-tach with a pulse, you cardiovert them, you don't shock them. If he's not breathing and unresponsive, he's unstable, but not "shockable." He's beyond meds to correct his problem now, he needs that lightning in the box.  If they had a monitor, hit that sync button, flag those R waves and light it up. If that trainer truely didn't feel a pulse, then I see no fault at all applying the AED and using it, but the last quote that he said that I posted made me question what they were doing.     "Colucci said: "Sometimes when you're feeling for a pulse you can't really say did it stop, or does he have a very weak, thready pulse."   That one sentence is the reason now they have people start CPR when pt is in resp arrest. There are a lot of people who misdiagnose a pulse when they are feeling for one in a potential pt in cardiac arrest. The important thing is that the player is doing well at home recovering and the staff did the best at the moment to keep him alive. I wish all arrests had this outcome with the pt joking at home 2 days later [/b][/quote]
 Amen.

As I said - if there are no "signs of circulation" - application of the AED is appropriate. And it sounds like there was, at best, a very questionable pulse. Yes, they could have defib'd at the wrong time, but they also had a good chance of having a positive outcome.  It will be intresting to hear what is said over then next week or two, as more stuff comes to light.


Jon


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Nov 25 2005, 01:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Nov 25 2005, 01:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-medic03_@Nov 25 2005, 10:58 AM
> * The team announced to the crowd Monday night that Fischer had a seizure, but Red Wings coach Mike Babcock later said Fischer's heart had stopped.
> 
> On Tuesday, Colucci said the defibrillator indicated that Fischer's heart may have been experiencing ventricular tachycardia, which is a racing type of heartbeat, or ventricular fibrillation, a heart fluttering.
> ...


V-tach is a shockable rythym, and it is possible to have a pulse with v-tach.

If the patient was unconscious/unresponsive and not breathing, but had an intermittant "weak, thready pulse" - this would PROBABLY qualify the guy for an unsyncronized defib attempt - same thing an AED does. Therefore, the AED use would make sense.

*Why the guy seized, I don't know.* [/b][/quote]
 If the guy had seized then it would have been his brain, not his heart. But becuase we know the trained medics were down there doing the EMS thang, and we could see CPR taking place, and they brought out the AED toy, we can then conclude that this was cardiac in nature.  <_< 

I wish the guy well, and I hope he turns out alright, that is if he wasnt whacked over the head enough times with a stick during his career to cause brain damage.  h34r:  :blink: 

-CP


----------

